# Installare Gentoo sul solo SSD [RISOLTO]

## bandreabis

Buongiorno a tutti.

E' giunto il momento di seppellire il mio notebook dopo 11 anni di onorato servizio. 

La mia domanda è semplice: è possibile (tecnicamente lo è) ed è conveniente installare Gentoo su un SSD senza la presenza di un HD meccanico?

Immagino che la risposta sia sì, ma come conviene agire?

Ci sono partizioni che non dovrebbero stare su SSD per non rovinarlo anzitempo?

Lo so, mille domande simili e non se ne sentiva il bisogno di un'ulteriore.

Ma leggo sempre di HD meccanici su cui montare partizioni nemiche degli SSD.

Come comportarsi in assenza di tale base d'appoggio?

Ringrazio la comunità Gentoo e chiunque possa e voglia aiutarmi.

Attendo il vostro aiuto prima di effettuare un acquisto incauto.

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora io uso ssd sia su desktop che sul laptop (che poi in quest'ultimo non c'e' altro modo che usare ssd), l'unica cosa che ho fatto per salvaguardare ssd e' quella di creare un tmpfs ram sulla /var/tmp/portage (maggiori informazioni qui).

Inoltre ho messo nella crontab di fare il trim ogni giorno, piuttosto che mettere discard come opzione nel fstab (dicono che e' meglio ma non ho mai fatto dei test mi sono fidato).

Comunque trovi tutto nel wiki.

----------

## xdarma

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ma leggo sempre di HD meccanici su cui montare partizioni nemiche degli SSD

 

Le differenze prestazionali sono tali che mi verrebbe da dirti che i dischi meccanici sono nemici di tutte le partizioni linux. ;-)

Per i portatili, se hai intenzione di chiedere il rimborso della licenza windows, occhio che HP se ne frega altamente. Al telefono, sono riusciti a dirmi che devo chiedere il rimborso della licenza a Microsoft... ma come fa Microsoft a darmi dei soldi per qualcosa che non ho mai comprato? Boh, comunque ho eliminato HP dalla mia lista dei venditori di portatili. :-D

----------

## sabayonino

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma come fa Microsoft a darmi dei soldi per qualcosa che non ho mai comprato? Boh, comunque ho eliminato HP dalla mia lista dei venditori di portatili. 

 

perchè il costo della licenza è incluso in quello del pc.

nel momento in cui paghi e te lo porti a casa , automaticamnete hai acquistato anche il software in esso.

Attenzione...per il rimborso il sistema non deve essere stato attivato o meglio , non dev aver accettato la licenza di utilizzo all'atto dell'accensione.

siccome non ricordo se veniva chiesta al primo avvio (non durante una pseudo installazione,parliamo di pc con SO pre-installato) beh tano vale non accendere il pc

anzi fare meglio : riconsegnare il Disco al venditore con il sistema pre-installato e farsene dare uno uguale  ma pulito 

ok. è per principio , ma se devo rompermi le OO ...così faccio un erase totale ... per quello che costano le licenza retail...

tornando IT : suggerisco SSD per sistema operativo  , e per dati affidarsi ancora a quelli meccanici (soprattutto per la capcità )

poi se devi salvare quattro cose in croce va bene anche l'SSD ... l'importante è avere un backup sempre pront nel cassetto , sia SSD ,HDD ,USB o cartaceo   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xdarma

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> perchè il costo della licenza è incluso in quello del pc.
> 
> nel momento in cui paghi e te lo porti a casa , automaticamnete hai acquistato anche il software in esso.

 

Aquistato... da HP. E quindi ho mandato la raccomandata ad HP.

Eventualmente sarà HP a rivalersi su Microsoft. Ma a me interessa poco.

----------

## bandreabis

Direi che per recuperare 30 euro, possono pure andare a cena e soffocarcisi.

Ora come ora lavoro su un pc con 80GB, lo spazio non è un problema. Anzi, è più sicuro avere i dati su un HD esterno, o sul cloud.

Ora, acquistare un notebook con SSD equivale a dissanguarsi, a meno di non accontentarsi di 128GB (direi che è un gran salto in avanti).

Credo che la prima cosa che farò sarà sostituire la SSD SATA3 con una NVMe da 256GB. E probabilmente avrò anche un HDD da 1TB.

Certo che è un investimento! Speriamo nel Black Friday.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Anzi, è più sicuro avere i dati su un HD esterno, o sul cloud.

 

Piu' sicuro sul cloud?

----------

## bandreabis

Dici di no?

In realtà non lo uso, ma immagino che sia difficile che ti perdano i dati.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Dici di no?
> 
> In realtà non lo uso, ma immagino che sia difficile che ti perdano i dati.

 

Non penso che nessun servizio cloud (soprattutto quelli senza costi) ti possa garantire che i dati non verranno mai persi, soprattutto per evitare cause legali. 

Inoltre se il servizio viene messo sotto sequestro, magari perche' alcuni mettono materiale coperto da copyright  (vedi megaupload), chi ti garantisce che puoi recuperari i tuoi file anche se non centri nulla?

Io faccio "alla moda vecchia" tramite hd esterno, che non mi garantisce che non perdero' mai i dati ma almeno ho io il controllo.

----------

## bandreabis

Continuerò a seguire il tuo esempio.

----------

## ago

Io ce l'ho da quasi 3 anni sul netbook, è un modesto kingstone da 60gb, mai nessun problema.

Come suggeritoti in precedenza, usa tmpfs per la compilazione.

Personalmente non monto /var/tmp/portage come tmpfs, ma monto /tmp come tmpfs e uso PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp". In questo modo la cartella portage sarà creata in /tmp/ ed in più siccome diversi software usano /tmp come directory temporanea eviterai scritture inutili su disco.

----------

## comio

 *ago wrote:*   

> Io ce l'ho da quasi 3 anni sul netbook, è un modesto kingstone da 60gb, mai nessun problema.
> 
> Come suggeritoti in precedenza, usa tmpfs per la compilazione.
> 
> Personalmente non monto /var/tmp/portage come tmpfs, ma monto /tmp come tmpfs e uso PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp". In questo modo la cartella portage sarà creata in /tmp/ ed in più siccome diversi software usano /tmp come directory temporanea eviterai scritture inutili su disco.

 

confermo pure io che, a meno di var/tmp/portage, pur usando l'ssd ancora non ho bucato bit.

(Ho un Crucial volgaris)

ciao

luigi

----------

## bandreabis

Grandi!

Grazie.

La macchina dovrebbe arrivare per il black friday.

Sarà quasi certamente un HP. La SSD sarà una modesta ADATA da 128GB almeno per i primi 2 anni in garanzia, sperando di poterla sostituire con una PCIe.

----------

## bandreabis

Tutto ha funzionato fino ad ora grazie a voi.

Ho solo un bisogno di aiuto.

Ho un grosso zip da guardare, ma con /tmp in RAM mi satura la memoria.

C'è un modo per modificare la posizione dei file temporanei di un programma? In questo caso specifico ark?

Grazie

Andrea

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ho un grosso zip da guardare, ma con /tmp in RAM mi satura la memoria.
> 
> C'è un modo per modificare la posizione dei file temporanei di un programma? In questo caso specifico ark?

 

Con ark non saprei come fare, ma puoi sempre da command line dare un less all'archivio zip (o lesspie se non va ma dovrebbe essere chiamato gia' da less) e poi estrarre solo quello che ti interessa con

```
$ unzip -j archivio.zip path/to/file.qualcosa
```

----------

